# they bilding hols in the gravel???



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

bat ther empty :sad: :sad:


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

that means they are goin to breed..just give it some time..if they are doing that..u should have some fry soon







...good luck


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

bet they stopt dancing 5 dayes ego and no fiting or blowing at all


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

be patient it will hapen.

are you planning on raising the fry?

are you ready for them?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

this doesnt mean they will spawn right away, but they are thinking it over. Mine made nests for over a year b4 they finally did it. Just give them time.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

they gut black agein 
what does it mean?
are they going to breed soon?








help


----------

